# Pro's and Cons of a rigid



## Joe-Joe (Dec 30, 2007)

I have been reading so much on bikes the last few weeks my head is spinning. Being 5'10" 240lbs I am worried that getting a hardtail in my price range ($350-$450) will only allow me to get a pogo stick front shock. 

I plan to mostly ride on dirt trails and some street riding, there are a few trails near my house but I would need to work up to hitting those.

Would I be dissapointed with a rigid bike? Should I just go ahead and purchase a hardtail in my pricerange and upgrade the fork springs to an extra firm or consider a rigid.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 27, 2007)

Hell, yes...buy a rigid. Look at it this way. You start out on a rigid, you don't know what you're missing. Later you can add a boinger. Besides, if you're riding mostly street and dirt trails, it's dubious as to much you need front suspension. Since most of my riding is similar, that's all I ride. Sometimes I do indeed get the crap knocked outta me, but that's like 5% of the time. Heh...go single speed while you're at it. Why the hell not? For what you're wanting to spend, there are some decent entry level SS rides out there. And, as others have pointed out, it's the_ wheels _they tend to cheap out on, and _those _are what are going to feel your weight the most. Upgrade those first; don't worry about suspension yet.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

I started riding 3 years ago on a rigid fork, currently riding a rigid singlespeed. I love the rigid fork -- it's simple, cheap, and forces you to learn to ride terrain. I am slower on rocks, roots, technical stuff, there is no doubt. But, I have no problem with that. 

I did a ~12 km loop on a friend's bike once, his suspension fork was old and badly in need of overhaul. It was sagging and bottoming out and I wished I was back on my rigid bike. So, I guess what I am saying here, is I wouldn't recommend riding on a bad suspension fork. I think it is a good idea to start out rigid and get a nice fork when you can afford it.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

I'd get at least a Rock Shox Dart3 if you want a decent fork...otherwise go rigid. Get a multi-speed especially if you're trying to get back into shape, that way you can keep the impact/strain lower until you build your muscles, tendons, joints, and ligaments up first.


----------



## Velofreak (Apr 8, 2008)

*I've tried 'em all - at 6'6' & 260. Go hardtail.*

I've bought six rear suspension bikes trying to find the right one. NONE are still with me. All I ride is my Kona Hoss with a Marz Bomber fork. For a Clydesdale, you're never going to feel like you are pedaling productively and efficiently with a soft tail. Save your money and your mind - buy a hardtail.


----------

